# Peas



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

I have seen Peas, Pea Fiber, Pea Fibre, Pea Flour, Pea Starch on recent dry food labels.

Can someone tell me the difference (I think I have "Peas" figured out, its the others I need help on).


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that is just a ploy by the dog food manufacturers called "ingredient splitting." It is supposed to prevent consumers from noticing how much of the food - especially protein - comes from peas and not meat. Any food that contains all those variations of peas probably has very little meat.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Pea protein, pea starch and pea fiber is just concentrated derivatives of whole peas. Pea flour is a meal made from dried (whole) peas, used in pet foods @ 10% water. The one to really look out for is Pea Protein. But as Kathylcsw said, be extra critical when you come across many of them high up on the list. Add to these chickpeas, field peas and lentils. Chickpeas can be sneaky since it packs a lot of energy compared to other legumes.


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

Pea Starch- the starch portion of the pea carbohydrate, all plant/grain carbs have starch, as opposed to a sugar carb like honey
Pea Protein the protein fraction of the pea, typically used in grain free diets as a replacement for grains
Pea Fiber a non digestible carb that provides motility, often used in cat foods as a hairball aid
Pea Flour contains starch as well as protein (from the endosperm)

Clear as mud?


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

kathylcsw said:


> I think that is just a ploy by the dog food manufacturers called "ingredient splitting." It is supposed to prevent consumers from noticing how much of the food - especially protein - comes from peas and not meat. Any food that contains all those variations of peas probably has very little meat.


Yeah, I have only seen one food like that (Halo). I was more intersted is if there were any to avoid if I just saw one on the label. Sounds like pea protein may be the one because it sounds like a concentrated protein booster.

So Pea flour (Fromm) and Pea fibre (Acana) are ok we think?


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Jace said:


> Pea Starch- the starch portion of the pea carbohydrate, all plant/grain carbs have starch, as opposed to a sugar carb like honey
> Pea Protein the protein fraction of the pea, typically used in grain free diets as a replacement for grains
> Pea Fiber a non digestible carb that provides motility, often used in cat foods as a hairball aid
> Pea Flour contains starch as well as protein (from the endosperm)
> ...


Exactly !!!!

And these seem to be popping up everyehere now.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Earthborn (except Primitive) and the Fromm GF's are the worst when it comes to using Pea Protein. Nutrisource doesn't use Pea Protein, but lots of other pea ingredients. 

Acana was more clever, use three sources of legumes to make it look better.

Jace, is incorrect though Pea Protein is used to replace meat, not grain protein. Grain protein is very low and accounts for very little in dog food, even when it is the second or third ingredient.

Pea Protein is nothing but Dog Park-Correct Corn Gluten, at three times the cost of the food.


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, I thought I was writing as clear as mud. Yes pea protein is a source of plant protein instead of meat. I was more getting at it from the grain free perspective, as grains add protein, and the pea protein fraction does this too.
I am not sure that I would avoid any pea product, or conversely choose any pea product, as it would depend on what I was wanting in the food specifically. IE I might want a potato free diet, and that might have any form of peas. JMT


----------

